# melafix treatment doesn't seem to be working



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

The anal fin is kind of curled up and discolored ? It's been 5 days I've been treating with melafix and I don't see any progression

I removed the carbon media from my filter when I dosed the tank


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

For fin rot use either Maracyn or Maracyn 2. I've never had good luck with melafix. Use the maracyn as directed, and the fin rot will go away.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> For fin rot use either Maracyn or Maracyn 2. I've never had good luck with melafix. Use the maracyn as directed, and the fin rot will go away.


Is there a difference between maracyn and maracyn 2?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> For fin rot use either Maracyn or Maracyn 2. I've never had good luck with melafix. Use the maracyn as directed, and the fin rot will go away.


Is there a difference between maracyn and maracyn 2?
[/quote]
Fin Rot Treatment

Maracyn is for gram positive bacterial infections, whereas Maracyn 2 is for gram negative bacterial infections. However, you won't know which kind of bacteria is causing the fin rot.

Because of this, if the fin rot is severe then use both Maracyn and Maracyn 2 in combination. Be sure to use it for the proper amount of days, otherwise you may end up with antibiotic resistant bacteria that no antibiotic can cure.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> For fin rot use either Maracyn or Maracyn 2. I've never had good luck with melafix. Use the maracyn as directed, and the fin rot will go away.


Is there a difference between maracyn and maracyn 2?
[/quote]
Fin Rot Treatment

Maracyn is for gram positive bacterial infections, whereas Maracyn 2 is for gram negative bacterial infections. However, you won't know which kind of bacteria is causing the fin rot.

Because of this, if the fin rot is severe then use both Maracyn and Maracyn 2 in combination. Be sure to use it for the proper amount of days, otherwise you may end up with antibiotic resistant bacteria that no antibiotic can cure.
[/quote]

The thing is tha I dosed the tank on Monday and Tuesday without removing the carbon media from the tank, I removed the carbon media on Wednesday, basically I've been dosing the tank since Monday, it's been almost a week, but the carbon media was removed on Wednesday and I've been dosing the tank for about 4 days without the carbon media, but 6 days total


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> For fin rot use either Maracyn or Maracyn 2. I've never had good luck with melafix. Use the maracyn as directed, and the fin rot will go away.


Is there a difference between maracyn and maracyn 2?
[/quote]
Fin Rot Treatment

Maracyn is for gram positive bacterial infections, whereas Maracyn 2 is for gram negative bacterial infections. However, you won't know which kind of bacteria is causing the fin rot.

Because of this, if the fin rot is severe then use both Maracyn and Maracyn 2 in combination. Be sure to use it for the proper amount of days, otherwise you may end up with antibiotic resistant bacteria that no antibiotic can cure.
[/quote]

The thing is tha I dosed the tank on Monday and Tuesday without removing the carbon media from the tank, I removed the carbon media on Wednesday, basically I've been dosing the tank since Monday, it's been almost a week, but the carbon media was removed on Wednesday and I've been dosing the tank for about 4 days without the carbon media, but 6 days total
[/quote]
If the directions said to dose it for a week, then keep dosing it for 3 more days. I wouldn't count the days you had the carbon in there. See if it go's away with the melafix. If that doesn't work, do a big water change, run the carbon for a few days, then switch it to the Maracyn - Maracyn 2 treatment.

You'll know when it's starting to heal, it'll start turning black.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea I'm gonna wait and see what happens in the next few days...I'll post the status here, thanks for the advice


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> Yea I'm gonna wait and see what happens in the next few days...I'll post the status here, thanks for the advice


NP...good luck!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> Yea I'm gonna wait and see what happens in the next few days...I'll post the status here, thanks for the advice


NP...good luck!
[/quote]

I have the picture of the fish in the other thread, it's called "4 inch rhom..." does the curled part of the fin look discolored ?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> Yea I'm gonna wait and see what happens in the next few days...I'll post the status here, thanks for the advice


NP...good luck!
[/quote]

I have the picture of the fish in the other thread, it's called "4 inch rhom..." does the curled part of the fin look discolored ?
[/quote]
I need a clearer pic to tell for sure.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh ok, I'll try to take better pictures


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since piranha 99 out of 100 times develop gram negative, go with Maracyn 2.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Since piranha 99 out of 100 times develop gram negative, go with Maracyn 2.


What size maracyn 2 would I need for my 100 gallon tank ? Thanks


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> Since piranha 99 out of 100 times develop gram negative, go with Maracyn 2.


What size maracyn 2 would I need for my 100 gallon tank ? Thanks
[/quote]
On the first day, use 2 powder packets or tablets, per 10 gallons of water. On the second through fifth day, use one packet or tablet, per 10 gallons of water.

So...you"ll need 60 packets or tablets. I would set up a hospital tank to save some money.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> Since piranha 99 out of 100 times develop gram negative, go with Maracyn 2.


What size maracyn 2 would I need for my 100 gallon tank ? Thanks
[/quote]
On the first day, use 2 powder packets or tablets, per 10 gallons of water. On the second through fifth day, use one packet or tablet, per 10 gallons of water.

So...you"ll need 60 packets or tablets. I would set up a hospital tank to save some money.
[/quote]

What materials would I need to set up a hospital tank ? thanks


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> Since piranha 99 out of 100 times develop gram negative, go with Maracyn 2.


What size maracyn 2 would I need for my 100 gallon tank ? Thanks
[/quote]
On the first day, use 2 powder packets or tablets, per 10 gallons of water. On the second through fifth day, use one packet or tablet, per 10 gallons of water.

So...you"ll need 60 packets or tablets. I would set up a hospital tank to save some money.
[/quote]

What materials would I need to set up a hospital tank ? thanks
[/quote]
Just get a rubbermaid tub with a lid, a big airstone, a submersible heater, and a air pump. It's only for a weeks worth of treatments. No need to spend a lot of money on it.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What brand for air pump ? what's an airstone ?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> What brand for air pump ? what's an airstone ?


Are you serious?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> What brand for air pump ? what's an airstone ?


Are you serious?
[/quote]

lol I'm still new to fish keeping...I googled it now I know what it is


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

lol......I'm not trying to be an asshole, but if you don't know what an airstone is, you might want to buy a copy of this to do some catching up on the basics.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=...IwAg#ps-sellers

JK.....we'll help you get through all of this.

Just do a big airstone, of some sort of sponge filter. It's only for a week, and either will work just fine.

If you don't know what something is, google can be a big help.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> lol......I'm not trying to be an asshole, but if you don't know what an airstone is, you might want to buy a copy of this to do some catching up on the basics.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=...IwAg#ps-sellers
> 
> ...


it's fine I'm a newb lol, the thing is that my rhom still doesn't seem like he's settled yet I don't wanna remove him from the tank ? I don't wanna stress it out more

plus I wanna get rid of my caribe, my tank is split with an egg crate divider


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> lol......I'm not trying to be an asshole, but if you don't know what an airstone is, you might want to buy a copy of this to do some catching up on the basics.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=...IwAg#ps-sellers
> 
> ...


it's fine I'm a newb lol, the thing is that my rhom still doesn't seem like he's settled yet I don't wanna remove him from the tank ? I don't wanna stress it out more

plus I wanna get rid of my caribe, my tank is split with an egg crate divider
[/quote]
Putting it in a tub by itself might help. It can't be anymore stressed, than seeing the other fish through the eggcrate.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

You need a better divider if you want to keep those fish in the same tank. One like this.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> You need a better divider if you want to keep those fish in the same tank. One like this.


what material is that divider ?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It's black ABS.


----------

